# McDonald's New Meal



## PoliticalChic (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## SillyWabbit (Feb 17, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


>



It looks like that meal will break your jaw with a right hook if you try to eat it.


----------



## Peach (Feb 17, 2012)

SillyWabbit said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


More Ann THE MAN Coulter:

"My only regret with Timothy McVeigh is he did not go to the New York Times Building." 

"I don't really like to think of it as a murder. It was terminating Tiller in the 203rd trimester. ... I am personally opposed to shooting abortionists, but I don't want to impose my moral values on others." --on the murder of Kansas abortion doctor George Tiller, FOX News interview, June 22, 2009

"God gave us the earth. We have dominion over the plants, the animals, the trees. God said, 'Earth is yours. Take it. Rape it. It's yours.'"


"I think the government should be spying on all Arabs, engaging in torture as a televised spectator sport, dropping daisy cutters wantonly throughout the Middle East and sending liberals to Guantanamo."
**************************************************
 Coulter is as fine an American as Ted Bundy.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 17, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


>



Is this an example of your home cooked dinners, PC?


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 17, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


>


What do they call that a "McBitchy Meal"?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks like McDonalds is promoting the new 3-D Star Wars movies by replacing their Happy Meals with Wookie Meals.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 18, 2012)

Made with extra large buns.


----------



## SillyWabbit (Feb 18, 2012)

I just thought though that someone with some real anger issues would pop out and crack somebody right upside their head if they wanted to enjoy a fuckin burger and some fries--and a coke.


----------



## SillyWabbit (Feb 18, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> Looks like McDonalds is promoting the new 3-D Star Wars movies by replacing their Happy Meals with Wookie Meals.








Best eat your meal and get on out.

If you can.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 18, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



McDonald's Angry Meal.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 18, 2012)

Peach said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




More from Queen Anne?

Sure.

On average, a person who attends religious services and does not believe in the redistribution of income will give away 100 times more -- and 50 times more to secular charities -- than a person who does not attend religious services and strongly believes in the redistribution of income.

As Stan Evans says, whatever liberals disapprove of, they want banned (smoking, guns, practicing Christianity, ROTC, the Pledge of Allegiance) and whatever they approve of, they make mandatory (abortion-on-demand, gay marriage, pornography, condom distribution in public schools, screenings of "An Inconvenient Truth").

 Global warming: The temperature of the planet has increased about one degree Fahrenheit in the last century. So imagine a summer afternoon when its 63 degrees and the next thing you know its . . . 64 degrees. Ahhhh!!!! Run for your lives, everybody! Women and children first! 

Its an obsession with Democrats to nationalize everything: health care, welfare, the speed limit, lightbulbs, toilets, the drinking age, abortion, you name it!

Like all totalitarians, the Democrat position is: We thought up something that we know will work better than anything anyone else has done in the last 30,000 years. We dont know why  no one else has thought of it. We must be smarter. Thats why the history of liberalism consists of replacing things that work with things that sound good on paper.

	Finding it frustrating that in a democracy, they cant implement their grand plans to save humanity with the ease of a dictator, liberals demonize those who stand in their way. The liberal mob can make a person a pariah in an instant with rumors, outright lies, and the crowds trademark smirk. They did it to Joe McCarthy, Richard Nixon, the shah of Iran, Ronald Reagan, Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld, Halliburton, Margaret Thatcher, Dan Quayle, Bush I, Bush II, neoconservatives, Sarah Palin, Michele Bachmann, Allen West- the list is endless.  Liberals would not be liberals if the could not express contempt and belittle others.


That last one sounds like you had you in mind, doesn't it, Pits?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 18, 2012)

SillyWabbit said:


> I just thought though that someone with some real anger issues would pop out and crack somebody right upside their head if they wanted to enjoy a fuckin burger and some fries--and a coke.



Did you ever order a burger, small fries and a small drink 'cause you couldn't bring yourself to order a "Happy Meal"?


----------



## Sallow (Feb 18, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > SillyWabbit said:
> ...



Seriously. It doesn't take much to "demonize" that crew.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 18, 2012)

Don't eat it.  It will turn you into a Democrat.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 18, 2012)

Big Black Dog said:


> Don't eat it.  It will turn you into a Democrat.



Great point, doggy!

Friends don't let friends vote Democrat.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 18, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You can just forget about it if you're anglin' to get an invite!!!

I thought it was rude of you to bring a taster the last time!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 18, 2012)

Sallow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



"Liberals would not be liberals if the could not express contempt and belittle others."

Seems to me that it's related to their low opinion of themselves....don't you agree?


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 18, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Damn you ironic example of liberal behaviorrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hwxybr3MBOY]Irony - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daveman (Feb 18, 2012)

Sallow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



How does it feel to be a living personification of an Ann Coulter quote?


----------



## Liability (Feb 18, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> > I just thought though that someone with some real anger issues would pop out and crack somebody right upside their head if they wanted to enjoy a fuckin burger and some fries--and a coke.
> ...



WHA'?????

And pass up those cool toys?


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SillyWabbit said:
> ...


Too many were caught eating the toys and discovering it had the most nutritional value.  But too many were choking, so that's why we have the McBitchy Meal now.


----------



## SillyWabbit (Feb 18, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> > I just thought though that someone with some real anger issues would pop out and crack somebody right upside their head if they wanted to enjoy a fuckin burger and some fries--and a coke.
> ...

















Nope.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 18, 2012)

SillyWabbit said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SillyWabbit said:
> ...



Uh oh....I don't know if we can afford to lose any more board members....

"The Heart Attack Grill in Las Vegas, Nev., has become infamous after an unidentified customer suffered an actual heart attack while eating there, causing some health advocates to argue the restaurant should be closed down.

The Heart Attack Grill in Las Vegas, Nev., has become infamous after an unidentified customer suffered an actual heart attack while eating there. But what else does the restaurant offer? What's worse for you than the Triple Bypass Burger? And what are some of the calorie counts (gulp) of the Heart Attack Grill's most popular items?

The man was in the process of deovuring a Triple Bypass Burger, *made up of three half-pound patties, 12 slices of bacon and five slices of cheese, topped off with red onions, a slice of tomato and the Heart Attack Grill's "special sauce.*"

But the Triple Bypass Burger is only one of the now-notorious items on the Las Vegas restaurant's menu."
Heart Attack Grill Menu: Quadruple Bypass Burger Makes Triple Look Tame - International Business Times


Jeez...it sounds good.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 18, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Uh oh....I don't know if we can afford to lose any more board members....
> 
> "The Heart Attack Grill in Las Vegas, Nev., has become infamous after an unidentified customer suffered an actual heart attack while eating there, causing some health advocates to argue the restaurant should be closed down.
> 
> ...



"The Heart Attack Grill in Las Vegas, Nev....."

Timeout emoticon....

Prostitution is legal there,,,Just say'n...


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 18, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


----------



## SillyWabbit (Feb 19, 2012)

I still say she'll knock you the fuck out .
Maybe she beats the Pres.


Although, what a wicked cat fight that would be: Pelosi v Clinton v Obama.

Anyway,
Say hello to 4 more years.

Bitches


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 19, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


>



A double quarter pounder with cheese and extra bacon, side of fries, coke and a disapproving look from a wanna be mother figure.


It's almost catholic.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 19, 2012)

SillyWabbit said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SillyWabbit said:
> ...


Is it weird that I'm aroused right now?


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 19, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



All you ever do is express contempt and belittle others PC. So what does that say about you?


----------



## SillyWabbit (Feb 19, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


 
It kinda depends:
Is it the fatty, salty, sweetness of a burger meal or is it Lady Obama giving you the back of her hand--or both?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 19, 2012)

SillyWabbit said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > SillyWabbit said:
> ...


I'd like to rub that all over me, right now.


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 19, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


World's Largest Hamburgers, Clearfield, Pennsylvania

Meh.  Try and down THIS bad boy.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 20, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SillyWabbit said:
> ...



OMG!

Gonna miss you around here, Fitzy....


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh HELL no! I won't even try that one.  Well, only if I intended to buy a weeks worth of burgers, then maybe.  But to try and eat one at one sitting?  You so crazy!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 20, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> Oh HELL no! I won't even try that one.  Well, only if I intended to buy a weeks worth of burgers, then maybe.  But to try and eat one at one sitting?  You so crazy!



In a related story...

today, February 20, 1847 
The Donner Party is rescued. 
It is noted that some of the survivors seem to be remarkably well-fed considering their ordeal.


Think it was that giant hamburger???


----------



## Jos (Feb 21, 2012)

Tastes great hun


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 25, 2012)

SillyWabbit said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Hahhahahahahahahahaha! She be watchin' you.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 25, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Unhappy Meal.

Found the same shot searching google images "unhappy meal"


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 25, 2012)

Sallow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Apparently not. You appear capable.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Feb 27, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > SillyWabbit said:
> ...



Good post.


----------



## Liability (Feb 27, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Don't eat it.  It will turn you into a Democrat.
> ...



U two are supah!


----------



## copsnrobbers (Feb 28, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



That's some serious shit right there. All of it.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 28, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


>



Well, considering who they McMarket to, who do you expect to see on a cup?  Britney Spears?  

Suddenly Citizens United looses some of its luster, eh?


----------



## copsnrobbers (Feb 28, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That face isn't going to go far with the kids.. I do get your point though.
Maybe her rant was all about getting Ronny fired or had that already been done by another commie?


----------



## Douger (Feb 28, 2012)

18 years of these will doooo dat.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQmFXiKF-hU]Monkey biscuits - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## copsnrobbers (Feb 28, 2012)

Dam, she's one ugly motha fuka.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 29, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> Dam, she's one ugly motha fuka.



Not for nuttin,' as they say in Brooklyn...The OP is about the First Lady's dismissal of diets such as McD's ....not her looks.

Thus: "the McAngry Meal" 


Nothing as superficial as anyone's looks.
De gustibus non disputandum est


----------



## midcan5 (Feb 29, 2012)

I realize this is in humor but that doesn't make it any less stupid and inappropriate. Did the left pick on Laura in the same manner? No, they have just a bit more character than the right wing bigots. And quoting Ann Coulter as if what she is saying has any reference to reality is beyond stupid, it is insane. Nothing Ann wrote or said makes sense to anyone but the choir of losers who cannot get over the fact America made the right choice in 08 and will again in 12. Sorry Charlie, aka Ann.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 29, 2012)

midcan5 said:


> I realize this is in humor but that doesn't make it any less stupid and inappropriate. Did the left pick on Laura in the same manner? No, they have just a bit more character than the right wing bigots. And quoting Ann Coulter as if what she is saying has any reference to reality is beyond stupid, it is insane. Nothing Ann wrote or said makes sense to anyone but the choir of losers who cannot get over the fact America made the right choice in 08 and will again in 12. Sorry Charlie, aka Ann.



"Nothing Ann wrote or said makes sense..."

Far be it from I to call one as ethical, trustworthy and upright as you, Middy...a bag of wind and a poseur....
...'cause I know you wouldn't pretend an intimate knowledge of Queen Ann's writings without actually having studied same.

But just in case there are any 'Doubting Thomas'" out there who aren't familiar with your rectitude, please...

...list which of the seven or so NYTimes best-sellers of Ann's you have read.


Bet you really hated this one, by Queen Ann: 
 "Liberals don't read books  they don't read anything  That's why they're liberals. They *watch TV, absorb the propaganda, *and vote on the basis of urges."

Now, you just go right ahead and prove her wrong: you read which ones?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 29, 2012)

Bfgrn said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



BoringFriendlessGuy!!!

Where you been??? 
I missed the human piñata!!

Enough chit chat...
...I don't belittle EVERYBODY....but I still save the best for you.

Remember how excited you got when I said I'd bought you a present: some Tovex...'til you found out it was an explosive??
(got it from the Acme Corporation...Wylie gave me the #)
Those were some good times, weren't they?


OK...down to business: Kindly open your hymnals
I didnt mean to hurt your feelingsI was aiming lower.

I dont dislike you personally, Boringits just that Im a member of the Partnership For An Idiot Free America, so youre on my list.

So...good to see you back here...but why dont you go back to the motel and check your traps. OK.
See ya.'

Was that belittling enough...? Maybe I'm not getting enough vitamins.....?


----------



## midcan5 (Feb 29, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > I realize this is in humor but that doesn't make it any less stupid and inappropriate. Did the left pick on Laura in the same manner? No, they have just a bit more character than the right wing bigots. And quoting Ann Coulter as if what she is saying has any reference to reality is beyond stupid, it is insane. Nothing Ann wrote or said makes sense to anyone but the choir of losers who cannot get over the fact America made the right choice in 08 and will again in 12. Sorry Charlie, aka Ann.
> ...



One of my favorite quotes came from an English professor who when asked why he could not finish "The Love Story," replied, 'if one is eating bad meat, is it necessary you eat the whole piece?"  Same with Ann, she writes garbage and that is an insult to real garbage. I have read pieces of her and the English prof was right on. Nothing but BS for the choir of the dumb. 

Here's a reading list to challenge the winguts, how many have you read? Check Harry's essay book below from which quote comes. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/reviews/85148-reading-that-opens-the-mind-books.html#post1681501

http://www.usmessageboard.com/reviews/85148-reading-that-opens-the-mind-books.html


"It is just this lack of connection to a concern with truth -* this indifference to how things really are - that I regard as of the essence of bullshit.*"  Harry Frankfurt 


*"A book is a mirror: When a monkey looks in, no apostle can look out." * anon
.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 1, 2012)

midcan5 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...



*You: "Nothing Ann wrote or said makes sense..."
*
Me: Which of Ann's seven or so best- seller have you read???

And the answer is.....(Drum roll):

*NONE. NONE!*

So....I smoked you out!
You really are a *bag of wind and a poseur*!!!

Well, who'd a thunk it???


So...which appellation would you like: pretender? Impostor? Hypocrite? Boaster? Maybe *plain ol' fraud.*

"Nothing Ann wrote or said makes sense..." yet you've read none.....

And to think, the faith I once had in you....
...wait till Jim Wallis hears about this....you'll be off the Sojourner's Honor Roll!!


Well, at least I know how you did those book reports in school.....



*Midcan5= the Kim Kardashian of USMB.*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 2, 2012)

Calling the Kim Kardashian of the USMB.....
....Midcan.....where are you hiding?

Don't you want to apologize?


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 2, 2012)

midcan5 said:


> I realize this is in humor but that doesn't make it any less stupid and inappropriate. Did the left pick on Laura in the same manner? No, they have just a bit more character than the right wing bigots. And quoting Ann Coulter as if what she is saying has any reference to reality is beyond stupid, it is insane. Nothing Ann wrote or said makes sense to anyone but the choir of losers who cannot get over the fact America made the right choice in 08 and will again in 12. Sorry Charlie, aka Ann.



Did Laura Bush waddle up to a microphone and tell us how to eat?


----------



## midcan5 (Mar 5, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Calling the Kim Kardashian of the USMB.....
> ....Midcan.....where are you hiding?
> 
> Don't you want to apologize?



"...[T]he most important identity we can acknowledge in another person is the identity of being an intelligent reflective human being." Stefan Collini  'That's Offensive'

I would suggest you read Stefan's book. Apologize for calling crap crap? Why? Coulter is no more rational or reflective than any radical of any persuasion. Her calls to violence or her references to violence are the work of a mind that hasn't the ability to reflect that what she writes is what she would condemn in another in the next minute. I have read enough of her to know this is nothing but bad meat, why waste the little time we have on empty BS.





Ernie S. said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > I realize this is in humor but that doesn't make it any less stupid and inappropriate. Did the left pick on Laura in the same manner? No, they have just a bit more character than the right wing bigots. And quoting Ann Coulter as if what she is saying has any reference to reality is beyond stupid, it is insane. Nothing Ann wrote or said makes sense to anyone but the choir of losers who cannot get over the fact America made the right choice in 08 and will again in 12. Sorry Charlie, aka Ann.
> ...




'Waddle?'  What can one think of a person when this is the best they can do?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 5, 2012)

midcan5 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Calling the Kim Kardashian of the USMB.....
> ...



Now, now, Kimmy-Middy....

In the famous words of the Brown Bomber, Joe Louis...

*"YOU CAN RUN...BUT YOU CAN'T HIDE"*


*You: "Nothing Ann wrote or said makes sense..."*

Me: Which of Ann's seven or so best- seller have you read???

And the answer is.....(Drum roll):

NONE. NONE!


So...do you want to apologize for intentionally misleading with the words "Nothing Ann wrote or said makes sense..."
....implying a familiarity that doesn't exist.

Now that it's established that you didn't read any of her well-documented scholarly bet-selling tomes...*you sure do look like certain other reality TV frauds....*


So....ready to apologize.....Kimmy?


Hey....you could read a few of 'em......
....might put you on the right ('*Right'?*) path.....


----------



## midcan5 (Mar 6, 2012)

PC repeating, 'no, you are,' is kinda childish, even for you. Years ago at Christmas an Ann Coulter book was given to my nephew from a wingnut in our family. I read a lot of it that day to determine if there were any argument or even sense contained. There was little, even when I could agree with her, her manner of pontificating is tiring. In TV interviews she appears to be a bitter woman? I've often thought the only education is life and she needs to marry, have five kids, then the world will maybe seem less bitter and narrow. Human Events has lots of her bad meat, so there is no need to contribute to stupidity. Trees cry when they wake up in her pages. 

So anyway a lesson for you, and while you are a hardcore bigot, another reader may think, reflect that is. As we enter Anne's world you have to already know the references, the code, the slant - critical scrutiny is missing, in its place are cliches and finger pointing.

Author Search Results: Ann Coulter: Conservative Columns, Articles | HUMAN EVENTS

Anne writes:

"One theory for why Barack Obama pushed the contraception mandate right now is that it helps Rick Santorum. Others theorize it's because Obama is an anti-religious bigot with a left-wing agenda. Reasonable minds can disagree on this. 

But it may end up helping Mitt Romney by reminding people that the "individual mandate" is the least of the problems with ObamaCare. (The "individual mandate" is simply the legal argument for why ObamaCare is unconstitutional in a country that has accepted Social Security and Medicare as constitutional.) 

This isn't a Catholic issue or even a religious issue. Conservatives are falling into the Democrats' trap by denouncing it as such. It's a freedom issue. (Or, as Democrats call it, "the F-word.") 

If liberals like it, it's subsidized; if they don't, it's prohibited. And now they can impose their left-wing authoritarianism on the entire country by calling their mandates and prohibitions "insurance.""  Communism by insurance mandate - HUMAN EVENTS

Reply: 

First paragraph. Theory? whose theory and where is the proof? 'Others theorize?' do they, who are they? Easy answer no one, the choir listens to her rantings as a cult follower listens to the leader. A reasonable mind would realize so far you have said nothing substantive. I love words like agenda, what does it mean really? Right wing thought always imagines conspiracies aka agendas. 

Second paragraph. Huh? So is constitutional an acceptable premise if we accept it?  Tautology meet your girl. The individual mandate is not legal argument. It is only a legal issue because some have made it so. If Anne were serious why not go after SS or medicare or car insurance? Is she a communist, you think? 

Third paragraph. Again huh? It isn't religious? You could have fooled everyone. Freedom needs context, one never knows what it means. How free am I if I have to return to a time when a woman's reproductive rights were managed by the church? or controlled by the state? If freedom has any meaning at all, it must involve personal choice. 

Fourth paragraph. And what have these liberals prohibited? It is the right wing, where Anne sits, that wants to manage women's lives and control what they can and cannot do. So authoritarianism is having to pay your way? The world in which we live already includes lots of 'mandates,' if we live in that world, it is often necessary we do what is necessary in that world. I'm sure Anne pays SS, has car insurance, etc. 

After that she continues to tell the choir things that are usually meaningless outside her [your] world: Guns Meat Hunting, how'd we get to these things? Oh yea code and inside group propaganda. If you can read this bad meat, meat in the prof's sense, go for it. But please don't expect apologies for honesty in calling a spade a spade. If liberals disappeared one wonders what she would do? No need to wonder as liberals are a necessary creation rather than a reality. Foes keep the weak, immature mind occupied. Martians  would replace liberals as when you have nothing to contribute, you always blame another. It's what she does.  

Seriously read Collini's book, you may learn something. PS he would forgive Anne her narrowness.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 6, 2012)

midcan5 said:


> PC repeating, 'no, you are,' is kinda childish, even for you. Years ago at Christmas an Ann Coulter book was given to my nephew from a wingnut in our family. I read a lot of it that day to determine if there were any argument or even sense contained. There was little, even when I could agree with her, her manner of pontificating is tiring. In TV interviews she appears to be a bitter woman? I've often thought the only education is life and she needs to marry, have five kids, then the world will maybe seem less bitter and narrow. Human Events has lots of her bad meat, so there is no need to contribute to stupidity. Trees cry when they wake up in her pages.
> 
> So anyway a lesson for you, and while you are a hardcore bigot, another reader may think, reflect that is. As we enter Anne's world you have to already know the references, the code, the slant - critical scrutiny is missing, in its place are cliches and finger pointing.
> 
> ...



OK. I'll withdraw the "Kim Kardashian" thing....that appellation is a fate worse than whatever.

But...it is far more ethical to have read a work if one is going to criticize same.

I have read, I believe, all of her best sellers...and they are formidably constructed and fully documented.

If you have to pick one..."Demonic." 
Just put a plain brown wrapper on it so you retain your street creds....


We'll fight again.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 6, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



 You would think she could have cracked a smile for that photo. 

It is time to sell McDonalds stock. Michelle Obama will sink McDonald's earnings faster than Janet Jackson sunk Nutrisystem's.

Janet Jackson hits Nutrisystem's earnings.


> As we talked about on prior quarterly calls 2011 has fair share of challenges for Nutrisystem, but we reacted quickly to preserve profitability...
> 
> The fourth quarter came in slightly below our expectation. This is largely due to additional marketing investment we incurred in December to support the announcement and *publicity of Janet Jackson as our new brand ambassador *and our new Success program. Lowe customer account coming out of 2011 will negatively impact the first quarter of 2012.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 6, 2012)

KissMy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...





 "For the first time in my adult lifetime, I&#8217;m really proud of my McAngry Meal, and not just because it is well done, but because I think people are hungry for change."


----------



## KissMy (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## candycorn (Mar 7, 2012)

Saw this one in Esquire:

One cannibal to another:

"Man, I hate my sister"

"Well, just eat the noodles"


----------

